# Episode I: The Imola Menace



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> What are you following me or something :eeps: :eeps: *


Hard to miss the lipstick-red GS-T!


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Mystikal said:


> *
> 
> Hard to miss the lipstick-red GS-T!  *


lol, yeah it's true . . .

I gotta go and find a real old post to resurrect in your honor :thumb:


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> lol, yeah it's true . . .
> 
> I gotta go and find a real old post to resurrect in your honor :thumb: *


----------



## Imola Ed (Dec 23, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *Ed,
> 
> I didn't know you got wheels for your car . . . it looks incredible
> Also, the roof spoiler or whatever you call it is pretty cool :thumb: :thumb:
> ...


Thanks. Yeah, I'll try to get some interior shots soon. I want to try to get a new shift knob and boot in first.


----------



## niL (May 31, 2002)

:thumb:


----------



## bimmee (Mar 23, 2002)

I am back, just to show you how jealous I am 

hmmm, maybe i should get a paint job.... I REALLY WANT THAT REDDDDDDDD!!!


----------

